# Need help ASAP!



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi guys. I need some help with designing a meal plan. I need to diet alot I'm way over weight/obese at the min think my bmi is like 40. I'm 24 6ft and weigh 21 stone.


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

Are you prepared to research and put in 100% effort?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

You don't need a meal plan, just eat less for now.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

mcdonalds


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

AlexHealy said:


> Are you prepared to research and put in 100% effort?


Ye. I think I have researched to much and confused my self.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

jay101 said:


> mcdonalds


Not sure how that help Bro haa


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Write down what you ate today.

Eat 20% less tomorrow.

Repeat until you've lost a few St then start to worry about diet plans and marcos.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nash90 said:


> Hi guys. I need some help with designing a meal plan. I need to diet alot I'm way over weight/obese at the min think my bmi is like 40. I'm 24 6ft and weigh 21 stone.


Stickies at top of this section will help.

Have a crack at writing a diet up that suits your needs then come back for comments.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

Brook877 said:


> Write down what you ate today.
> 
> Eat 20% less tomorrow.
> 
> Repeat until you've lost a few St then start to worry about diet plans and marcos.


If I did that I'd be eating nothing by next week it's not the amount I eat. I'm not sat about eating 6000 calories a day I'm eating around 2000


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nash90 said:


> If I did that I'd be eating nothing by next week it's not the amount I eat. I'm not sat about eating 6000 calories a day I'm eating around 2000


Have you always eaten around 2000 cals or have you recently lowered it to this?


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

Verno said:


> Have you always eaten around 2000 cals or have you recently lowered it to this?


Always around 2000 honestly I've never been greedy with food. I hate the feeling of being g too full. Nothing worse. It's just been what and when I'm eating that's been my issue. Eating late at night and nothing all day.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

No way, not sat at 21st are you consuming 2000 cals. Be honest about everything you consume, incl alcohol.

Apply these to your life to lose weight

Reduce food

Increase activity level

or both


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Nash90 said:


> If I did that I'd be eating nothing by next week it's not the amount I eat. I'm not sat about eating 6000 calories a day I'm eating around 2000


If you were eating that at your weight you'd be losing weight no problem, think you may need to recalculate mate.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

I said:


> If you were eating that at your weight you'd be losing weight no problem' date=' think you may need to recalculate mate.[/quote']
> 
> Yesterday I had 3eggs n 40g of oats for breakfast. A banana at 10 am grilled bacon and 2 egg omelette for my dinner. Then for my tea I had chicken curry n brown rice?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Nash90 said:


> Always around 2000 honestly I've never been greedy with food. I hate the feeling of being g too full. Nothing worse. It's just been what and when I'm eating that's been my issue. Eating late at night and nothing all day.


Time of day doesn't matter.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nash90 said:


> Always around 2000 honestly I've never been greedy with food. I hate the feeling of being g too full. Nothing worse. It's just been what and when I'm eating that's been my issue. Eating late at night and nothing all day.


Mate your either bullsh!tting yourself and Us or your calculations are wrong. If you were only eating 2000 a day the weight would be falling off. I'm cutting on 2000 atm and weight is dropping really quickly.

Don't wanna sound harsh fella but you're gonna have to wake up if you wanna achieve anything.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

get myfitnesspal app to track you calorie intake, weigh everything and make sure you take in to account everything, drinks, sauces, mayos, oils, spreads, fruit etc. then you will able to work from that and sort your diet out.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Nash90 said:


> Yesterday I had 3eggs n 40g of oats for breakfast. A banana at 10 am grilled bacon and 2 egg omelette for my dinner. Then for my tea I had chicken curry n brown rice?


Thought you didn't eat all day? Make your mind up.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nash90 said:


> Yesterday I had 3eggs n 40g of oats for breakfast. A banana at 10 am grilled bacon and 2 egg omelette for my dinner. Then for my tea I had chicken curry n brown rice?


What about drinks? Tea, coffee, shakes, sugars and milk you've gotta count it all.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

No offence but you don't get where you are eating 2000 cals a day. You need to be honest with yourself.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Thought you didn't eat all day? Make your mind up.


That was my problem. I'm already in the process of sorting my eating and diet out I just wanted some tips/info on meal ideas and advice.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Thought you didn't eat all day? Make your mind up.


this is why he needs to track his diet properly, i bet hes used about 300 cals+ just from the oils he cooks in. Once he tracks it properly he will realise this.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Nash90 said:


> I'm not sat about eating 6000 calories a day I'm eating around 2000


You did not get to 21 stone by eating 2,000 kcal per day, or even close to that. You may have recently reduced your intake to what you now think is 2,000 kcal per day but that's a different question. However, at your size you would still be losing weight if you were truly eating 2,000 kcal per day, so odds are you are miscalculating.

Myfitnesspal is a good way of tracking what you eat, but do check the data for each food the first time you use it as occasionally another user has entered something daft. Track absolutely everything that you eat and drink for a while to get a proper idea. Things often mistakenly missed out are milk or sugar in drinks, soft drink calories and alcohol. Margerine on bread/toast would be another. The other big factor is that you need to weigh food to get an accurate idea of portion size. Oh, and all 'snacks' need to be counted, even if it say 'only the odd biscuit'.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't drink alcohol full stop. Ive cut all added sugar out of my diet. And don't eat sugary foods been drinking sh1t loads of water nd the odd shake


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Nash90 said:


> That was my problem. I'm already in the process of sorting my eating and diet out I just wanted some tips/info on meal ideas and advice.


Eating at night isn't a problem. Calories are.

If you are consuming 2000 cal at 21st you will lose lots of weight.

I am over 20st, if I don't eat 5000 cal a day I lose weight. Its not fun.

You didn't say this in your opening post. you said you cannot lose weight eating 2000 cals?

So which is true?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Nash90 said:


> I don't drink alcohol full stop. Ive cut all added sugar out of my diet. And don't eat sugary foods been drinking sh1t loads of water nd the odd shake


Post up an example day or two of food, including portion weights/volumes. Total calories is by far the most important factor here.

You don't need to be drinking 'sh1t loads' of water, just drink so you aren't thirsty.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nash90 said:


> I don't drink alcohol full stop. Ive cut all added sugar out of my diet. And don't eat sugary foods been drinking sh1t loads of water nd the odd shake


Come on mate the elections have finished, stop avoiding the questions are you tracking everything? You can easily add 1-2k of cals a day with everything you think is incidental. Define the odd shake?? Milk can add a lot of cals v quickly!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok matey...first thing is good job on starting down this route and making the effort :thumbup1:

I recommend writing down everything you eat and drink, and when you consume them for a few days

Also note down any exercise you take and when.

You may start to see a pattern. Eg. Eat a lot of carbs, eating quite late, or snackin, not drinking enough, etc.

Summarise everything and post it up here.

We can then make some sound recommendations for you.

The recommendations will probably focus on 2 key areas:

1. Getting a handle on your diet and increasing your water and fibre intake (makes you feel fuller)

2. A simple gym and cardio schedule to get you into the habit of taking regular exercise.

Looking forward to see what happens over the coming months... Good luck.... And we are all here to help you out.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've only just started counting my cals recently past 4weeks. Nd nearly everyday I come in just over 2000. I use 1cal spray to cook my food. I grill my food where I can as greasy food makes me sick. Ive stopped drinking juice fizzy drinks and tea and coffee because I can't drink it without sugar. I completely understand what you are all saying. But I'm not lying to myself. I just wanted meal ideas. Not just eat less. Because I am eating less and healthier. I apologise if I've been misleading.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2015)

-


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

All my shakes are with water. And I drink 2 a do. A whey protein isolate so it's got 88 cals per serving


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nash90 said:


> I've only just started counting my cals recently past 4weeks. Nd nearly everyday I come in just over 2000. I use 1cal spray to cook my food. I grill my food where I can as greasy food makes me sick. Ive stopped drinking juice fizzy drinks and tea and coffee because I can't drink it without sugar. I completely understand what you are all saying. But I'm not lying to myself. I just wanted meal ideas. Not just eat less. Because I am eating less and healthier. I apologise if I've been misleading.


Then before you started counting you must have been on a lot more than that, to put it in context I started cutting four weeks ago at just over 19st. I'm now 16st10 that's cutting from 4500 cals a day to 2000.

For meal ideas your better looking in the food section loads of stuff in there but you really must record everything. You will lose weight on 2k cals a day, up your cardio too, it all helps.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Something is clearly wrong with your accuracy if not losing weight on 2000 cals at your weight. Sorry mate but it's a fact

Or have you been losing weight and we've read the thread wrong?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> Fatty!!


Suck my err........ Fat one


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Verno said:


> Suck my err........ Fat one


It's a bit fooking early for that.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

Verno said:


> Then before you started counting you must have been on a lot more than that, to put it in context I started cutting four weeks ago at just over 19st. I'm now 16st10 that's cutting from 4500 cals a day to 2000.
> 
> For meal ideas your better looking in the food section loads of stuff in there but you really must record everything. You will lose weight on 2k cals a day, up your cardio too, it all helps.


I'm not a naturally a thin guy that's 10stone over weight. Ive got a big frame. Ive only got fat on my chest and belly my back legs arms arnt fat. I'm naturally a big person. When I got out of jail in 09 I was 17 stone and had nearly no fat on me. But I've had bad anxiety and sitting on my ass and eating to much of the wrong foods have made me gain all my extra weight. No bo11oxs why would I lie I wanted help not bashing. Thanks guys


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> There is no such thing as 'naturally fat' - only eating too much and becoming fat for that reeason.
> 
> You are in denial, and until you can move past that, you will get nowhere.
> 
> You are eating too many calories, somehow, somewhere, end of story.


I'm not saying I'm naturally fat lol. I'm saying I could never be 12 stone. I'm big boned. I have a large frame


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Nash90 said:


> I've only just started counting my cals recently past 4weeks. Nd nearly everyday I come in just over 2000. I use 1cal spray to cook my food. I grill my food where I can as greasy food makes me sick. Ive stopped drinking juice fizzy drinks and tea and coffee because I can't drink it without sugar. I completely understand what you are all saying. But I'm not lying to myself. I just wanted meal ideas. Not just eat less. Because I am eating less and healthier. I apologise if I've been misleading.


What has happened to your weight over this four week period?

As for food suggestions, so long as you stick to your calorie target they can be what you like. To help stop you feeling hungry though fibrous veg like e.g. broccoli is good, as it fills you up but has few calories.

Are you weight training? If not I'd forget about the protein shakes and stick to normal food. The shakes don't do anything magical, they are just a convenient source of protein.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> You said you're not a 'naturally thin' guy. Opposite is?
> 
> You're still ignoring what people are telling you anyway due to your denial, also you sound about 5 years old saying you're big boned, did your parents tell you that?


If your only gonna try bash me then why reply. I'm in no Denial at that I'm fat an need to loose weight. And ye I have been loosing weight over last 3/4 weeks


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> What has happened to your weight over this four week period?
> 
> As for food suggestions, so long as you stick to your calorie target they can be what you like. To help stop you feeling hungry though fibrous veg like e.g. broccoli is good, as it fills you up but has few calories.
> 
> Are you weight training? If not I'd forget about the protein shakes and stick to normal food. The shakes don't do anything magical, they are just a convenient source of protein.


Ye I've been just using free weights at home. Just to get some strength back after not really doing much exsersice for a year. No denying I've been a lazy fuk but I'm changing my diet and my cardio.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

TommyBananas said:


> So if you're losing weight, whats the problem? What do you want from us?


He wants you to STFU and go find somewhere else to be a b1tch, Is your vagina playing up today or something ?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> Never too early, I would love to suck his meaty dong.


Again? Your insatiable tommy :wub:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nash90 said:


> If your only gonna try bash me then why reply. I'm in no Denial at that I'm fat an need to loose weight. And ye I have been loosing weight over last 3/4 weeks


You just said you're not losing weight on 2,000 cals, make your mind up.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> So if you're losing weight, whats the problem? What do you want from us?


Some advice and meal ideas that's all I wanted. I'm presuming 99.percent of people on here have knowledge and tips that could help me. Don't get if you don't ask. Didn't post this thread to be bashed.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nash90 said:


> Some advice and meal ideas that's all I wanted. I'm presuming 99.percent of people on here have knowledge and tips that could help me. Don't get if you don't ask. Didn't post this thread to be bashed.


You're losing weight at 2,000 calories, why would you want to change your diet?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nash90 said:


> I'm not a naturally a thin guy that's 10stone over weight. Ive got a big frame. Ive only got fat on my chest and belly my back legs arms arnt fat. I'm naturally a big person. When I got out of jail in 09 I was 17 stone and had nearly no fat on me. But I've had bad anxiety and sitting on my ass and eating to much of the wrong foods have made me gain all my extra weight. No bo11oxs why would I lie I wanted help not bashing. Thanks guys


Mate I'm not trying to "bash" you but there's no point in sugar coating it either (no pun) somewhere along the line something is not right if your not loosing weight.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> You're losing weight at 2,000 calories, why would you want to change your diet?


I thought he wasn't loosing????


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Verno said:


> I thought he wasn't loosing????


He just said he's been losing for past 3-4 weeks, guy needs to keep his story straight haha


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nash90 said:


> Hi guys. I need some help with designing a meal plan. I need to diet alot I'm way over weight/obese at the min think my bmi is like 40. I'm 24 6ft and weigh 21 stone.


That was my opening comment. Nowhere dus it say I can't loose weight at 2000 calls so.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> This is the point; guy changes his story every 5 mins, loeloele. huehuehuehue.


WHAT??

Oh FFS op if your loosing weight at 2000 cals then we'll done keep at it. If your not then up your activity.

That's me I'm out.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Nash90 said:


> If your only gonna try bash me then why reply. I'm in no Denial at that I'm fat an need to loose weight. And ye I have been loosing weight over last 3/4 weeks





Verno said:


> I thought he wasn't loosing????


he changed his mind mate 

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> you are losing weight at 2,000 calories.
> 
> keep eating 2,000 calories.
> 
> ...


your so forceful today Tommy :wub:

cheers shaun


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> you are losing weight at 2,000 calories.
> 
> keep eating 2,000 calories.
> 
> ...


Meal ideas so I don't eat the same sh1t everyday. Everyone has twisted everything I've said cus you wanted to bash me. I hope you feel some great benefit from it.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> What are you talking about? No-one is telling you to eat the same sh1t everyday? What the fvck, do you not know how to just make different meals?
> 
> Are you really this stupid?
> 
> ...


Realtalk go suck yourself. Your a keyboard warrior. End of. And I won't reply again. Ive taken on all you've said and thrown it in the trash.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> Forever fat.


Think you've got fat and testosterone between your ears. Something a lump hammer could fix. Bet your a real nice guy.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Nash90 said:


> And ye I have been loosing weight over last 3/4 weeks


Good work 

As for food choices see my earlier post - it's total calories that matter to you.

If you want to have protein shakes I would recommend having these mid morning and mid afternoon, with all your other food split between breakfast, lunch and dinner. The protein shakes should help you not feel too hungry between your proper meals.

Keep up the good work .


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Awful nights sleep thinking about this cúnt:


and a cvnt he is mate :cursing:

that said,i had a lovely nights sleep,dreaming about 53 SNP seats 

cheers shaun


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Good work
> 
> As for food choices see my earlier post - it's total calories that matter to you.
> 
> ...


I've taken on what you've said mate thanks. That's when I've been trying to have my shakes. But think I'm gonna leave buying them again until I've lost weight. I got some real good advice of zasker about that stuff. How I don't really need shakes yet. But just gonna carry on until it's gone. Might as well u til it's gone


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Nash90 said:


> I've taken on what you've said mate thanks. That's when I've been trying to have my shakes. But think I'm gonna leave buying them again until I've lost weight. I got some real good advice of zasker about that stuff. How I don't really need shakes yet. But just gonna carry on until it's gone. Might as well u til it's gone


You don't need them for protein, but if you end up struggling with feeling too hungry consider adding them back in as I described (reducing other calories accordingly). Protein has a different effect on satiety to other nutrients, and whey more so than other protein sources.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> You don't need them for protein, but if you end up struggling with feeling too hungry consider adding them back in as I described (reducing other calories accordingly). Protein has a different effect on satiety to other nutrients, and whey more so than other protein sources.


Right so if I can feel my self wanting to snack between meals I'd be better of putting the shakes back in. Ive got some myprotein whey iso so it is really low cal. Is it because your body is less likely to turn protein cals into fat?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Good job you don't need money from the coaching @TommyBananas


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> Can't coach people like this anyway, they don't report back properly/do as they are told.


Think your in the wrong game, can't imagine many top coaches p1ssing off the amount of people you seem to lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

TommyBananas said:


> I Can't coach anyway.


Sorted


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Can't coach people like this anyway, they don't report back properly/do as they are told.


I don't believe in sugar coating things in the slightest, but fcuk me your people skills are shocking lol. Makes me chuckle though.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

TommyBananas said:


> Pretty damn good at what I do actually, you can reply to me all day if you'd like.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> My people skills to people with huge problems of denial, and lack of common sense - are poor, yes


Don't ever change :thumb: Makes me feel like less of a cnut having people like you about :lol:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Nash90 said:


> Right so if I can feel my self wanting to snack between meals I'd be better of putting the shakes back in. Ive got some myprotein whey iso so it is really low cal. Is it because your body is less likely to turn protein cals into fat?


No, what I was saying was all about not feeling so hungry.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh, and buy whey concentrate not ISO, it's cheaper and makes no difference. And if you add shakes back in then reduce other calories to compensate and reach the same total. Definitely try just having normal foods though, this is just an idea to keep in mind.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Oh, and buy whey concentrate not ISO, it's cheaper and makes no difference. And if you add shakes back in then reduce other calories to compensate and reach the same total. Definitely try just having normal foods though, this is just an idea to keep in mind.


Ye will do. Ive been concentrating on the wrong stuff I realise I need to get my diet and exercise on point first before I start thinking about anything else.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Oh, and buy whey concentrate not ISO, it's cheaper and makes no difference. And if you add shakes back in then reduce other calories to compensate and reach the same total. Definitely try just having normal foods though, this is just an idea to keep in mind.


Isolate is better especially if its non hydrolized ,, check out free / Free Glutamic Acid. As a periodic sufferer with tinitus ive become all too familiar with the studies and cant attest to a loudening of my tones with hydrolized concentrates.

Review of: Excitotoxins: The Taste that Kills | American Nutrition Association

edit:

Sorry i know thats a bit of a thread hijack , i posted without thinking.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

nitricdave said:


> Isolate is better especially if its non hydrolized ,, check out free Blaylock / Free Glutamic Acid. As a periodic sufferer with tinitus ive become all too familiar with the studies and cant attest to a loudening of my tones with hydrolized concentrates.


I'm sorry but what are you talking about? Are you saying whey concentrate gives you tinnitus but isolate doesn't???

See if you can find a single study that proves an advantage of isolate over concentrate for the OP.

The only slight advantage of isolate is it will have fewer carbs and fats and therefore less calories, but it's not a big difference. Whether it's worth the extra cost for this is up to the OP, but personally I have better things to do with my money.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

The. I got 2.5 kg of whey iso of myprotein for 36. Also I'm lactose so I read it would sit better on my stomach


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Nash90 said:


> The. I got 2.5 kg of whey iso of myprotein for 36. Also I'm lactose so I read it would sit better on my stomach


If you mean you are lactose intolerant then that is an excellent reason to use isolate, good point.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> If you mean you are lactose intolerant then that is an excellent reason to use isolate, good point.


Ye I'm lactose intolerant. Ive got IBS as well . and asthmatic. The joys


----------



## #93 (Oct 12, 2014)

Try and walk for an hour each evening and use MyFitnessPal to log what you're consuming.

Weigh what you eat, it's surprising what 'just a few more nuts' can add up to in calories.

I found that limiting myself to 2 500 calories was enough to start shifting the excess fat.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Nash90 said:


> If I did that I'd be eating nothing by next week it's not the amount I eat. I'm not sat about eating 6000 calories a day I'm eating around 2000


I didn't say reduce it by 20% every day.

Reduce what you ate yesterday by 20% then when your weight loss stalls reduce that by another 20% until you are at a sensible weight then worry about marcos and timings and all that jazz.

However..

Of course the problem is the amount you eat, you can't support 20st plus on 2000cals.

If you think you are you're miscalculating or lying to yourself.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm sorry but what are you talking about? Are you saying whey concentrate gives you tinnitus but isolate doesn't???
> 
> See if you can find a single study that proves an advantage of isolate over concentrate for the OP.
> 
> The only slight advantage of isolate is it will have fewer carbs and fats and therefore less calories, but it's not a big difference. Whether it's worth the extra cost for this is up to the OP, but personally I have better things to do with my money.


Im saying that due the way concentrates are processed they tend to have a higher percentate of free glutamic acid which is an excitoxin ( bad for the brain ) . People with tinitus are particularily sensitive to these toxins the manifestation of which is tinitus getting worse soon after ingestion. American protein powder manufacturers are mandated by the FDA to specifically state that their product contains freed glutamic acids ,, though they why of it seems rarely discussed in bodybuilding circles. My point generally though is these excitoxins cant be good for anybody , tinitus or not .. indeed they found that they caused scarring on the brains of mice.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Nash90 said:


> Ye I'm lactose intolerant. Ive got IBS as well . and asthmatic. The joys


You forgot gluten intolerance lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

nitricdave said:


> Im saying that due the way concentrates are processed they tend to have a higher percentate of free glutamic acid which is an excitoxin ( bad for the brain ) . People with tinitus are particularily sensitive to these toxins the manifestation of which is tinitus getting worse soon after ingestion. American protein powder manufacturers are mandated by the FDA to specifically state that their product contains freed glutamic acids ,, though they why of it seems rarely discussed in bodybuilding circles. My point generally though is these excitoxins cant be good for anybody , tinitus or not .. indeed they found that they caused scarring on the brains of mice.


Must admit I don't have time to properly look into this right now, but would be fair summary be that IF someone has tinnitus there MAY be an advantage to isolate? That's a rather different statement to your original one.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> You forgot gluten intolerance lol


Fackit just give me a wheelchair


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Must admit I don't have time to properly look into this right now, but would be fair summary be that IF someone has tinnitus there MAY be an advantage to isolate? That's a rather different statement to your original one.


If i were to sum up my point it is that given hydrolized concentrates cause problems to tinitus sufferers they may cause problems to others over the long term ( some in the tinitus community even believe WPC to be a causal factor ).

Good Summary here

Whey - Excitotoxins


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

nitricdave said:


> If i were to sum up my point it is that given hydrolized concentrates cause problems to tinitus sufferers they may cause problems to others over the long term ( some in the tinitus community even believe WPC to be a causal factor ).


Is there any scientific evidence you are aware of for whey concentrate causing tinnitus?


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Is there any scientific evidence you are aware of for whey concentrate causing tinnitus?


Plenty of anecdotal evidence including my own experience. About 2 hours after drinking cheapo whey my tinitus gets worse. Howeve the two links ive posted will give you more studie / source material . It is not fully understood how excitoxins effect the auditory senses but is generally accpeted that they can.


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

Can Whey Protein Cause Tinnitus - Natural Medical Remedies


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't always wear my tin hat but when I do....


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

nitricdave said:


> Plenty of anecdotal evidence including my own experience. About 2 hours after drinking cheapo whey my tinitus gets worse.


You're talking about it exacerbating a known condition, not causing it in the first place I think? It was the latter was asking about.

Got to get back to work now but I may have a nose on Google scholar later...


----------

